# Whats the difference?



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 27, 2011)

Whats the difference between curing your buds and simply storing them in a jar and "occasionally" opening the jar to pull a bud out?
From what i understand of curing there seems to really be no difference.

I guess what I'm trying to ask is what officially makes it the "cure".
If i buy some random weed from a friend, then store it in a jar and i just happen to only open it once a day around the same time each day, would it still cure then?

Just something that has been on my mind seeing as how I'm getting close to harvest:icon_smile:


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 27, 2011)

When you are curing, the jar does not become empty?


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 27, 2011)

:doh::huh::smoke1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 27, 2011)

Curing is the art of slow drying the buds by letting the moisture evaporate slowly. Buds that are bone dry are at their maxium cure


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Well if you are buying weed from a friend it is most likely cured already unless you are paying for wet weed. After I hang my plants for a few days I jar them then burp them or leave them open for awhile depending on the moisture level of the weed inside the jar. During this time period the weed does not burn very well or have that super dank taste. After a few weeks of this it is ready to be enjoyed to its fullest. Now once it is cured I just open them to get buds or check them once a month just to be on the safe side. I have even forgotten jars and left them for a year or so sitting closed and the buds were just as good as when the cure was finished. If your buds are not cured properly they will develop mold quite quickly if left in a closed jar or plastic bag for any length of time.


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Nov 28, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Curing is the art of slow drying the buds by letting the moisture evaporate slowly. Buds that are bone dry are at their maxium cure





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> After I hang my  plants for a few days I jar them then burp them or leave them open for  awhile depending on the moisture level of the weed inside the jar.  During this time period the weed does not burn very well or have that  super dank taste. After a few weeks of this it is ready to be enjoyed to  its fullest. Now once it is cured I just open them to get buds or check  them once a month just to be on the safe side. I have even forgotten  jars and left them for a year or so sitting closed and the buds were  just as good as when the cure was finished. If your buds are not cured  properly they will develop mold quite quickly if left in a closed jar or  plastic bag for any length of time.


I see. thanks for the help guys never seems to fail here.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Dec 12, 2011)

it also preserves and intensifies the terpines(flavors and smell) and other cannabinoids.


----------

